# Using a stand bag with a trolley



## TPO77 (May 17, 2012)

So I recently started playing golf on various council owned courses along with my Dad and his friend. Both have got golf trolleys and I have just been carrying my bag around. It's a stand bag and quite bulky. I decided to buy a cheap golf trolley because of the obvious benefit of moving about, not get tired fast etc etc. Anyway my bag fits quite well onto the trolley but needs tightened regularly to stop the bag rotating and potentially capsizing the trolley. I really, really don't think my girlfriend will cope if I spend even more money so soon on my new hobby. Basically what I want is a general consensus if a) it's feasible to use my stand bag with a trolley and b) if I'm going to look a prize pillock strolling about with the bag on a trolley. 
If anyone has discovered any techniques to persuade the other half that golf gear really is a great investment then those are also welcome :clap:


----------



## duncan mackie (May 17, 2012)

I use all my bags on my trolley at times, and 3 are definitely not trolley bags. The secret is to establish the best way each sits on the trolley, and this is best done at home patiently rather than in the carpark. You may find straps, or bungees, necessary either in addition or as well as your trolley's arrangement.

As regards this particular investment - it's the only simple sale I know. Just point out that your bag doesn't fit your trolley and that you need her to carry the bag......


----------



## m10johnson (May 17, 2012)

As long as you tie the straps up tight enough then a stand bag will sit on a trolley no problem. Just check the straps after each hole.

I put my stand bag on a trolley for comps. I don't care what they think. If they want a laugh, watch my swing.


----------



## golfdub (May 17, 2012)

I've never had a trolley that doesn't need to be tightened up every 6 or so holes and if have very good trolleys, just think of all that weight that them tiny little straps have to deal with.  It's just one of those things 
Or 
Just do what I do and buy a bit of new kit and don't tell her after a while she won't even look at your kit because she's fed up with ll your rambling about the day golf you have played.


----------



## Wolfman (May 17, 2012)

This has been a right pain for years and why dont the bag manufacturers take note

With sudden trolley bans etc we need to be able to use stand / carry bags on trolleys

Personally the first company to make a decent trolley ( push ) that takes standbags with some thought or bag maker that designs it to fit trolleys they have a great seller

Some bags have dabbled, Mizuno Twister, Titleist current model etc etc 


But to answer your question stand bags on trolleys are very well accepted and quite normal unless you are very old / or medical reason and use a huge cart bag and leccy trolley because you are unable to carry


----------



## duncan mackie (May 17, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Personally the first company to make a decent trolley ( push ) that takes standbags with some thought or bag maker that designs it to fit trolleys they have a great seller
y
		
Click to expand...

the clickgear handles just about anything....


----------



## TPO77 (May 17, 2012)

So long as I'm not going to look like I'm crazy! I would try to get away with buying a new one and telling the other half I haven't spent much but she has to take delivery of my new 3 wood and hybrid tomorrow so she might see through that one!! 

In truth I've never actually noticed what kind of bags people have on trolleys, I bet now I've asked this everyone I see will have a stand bag on their trolleys. Thanks for the replies guys, reassured me I can safely venture to the course without looking like a tool. At least until the first tee. :rofl:


----------



## palindromicbob (May 17, 2012)

Cheape trolleys don't tend to handle any bag that well without having the straps really really tight. I have used stand and cart bags on my cheap pull trolley and both types have rotated when the straps got loose.


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 17, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			This has been a right pain for years and why dont the bag manufacturers take not
With sudden trolley bans etc we need to be able to use stand / carry bags on trolleys
Personally the first company to make a decent trolley ( push ) that takes standbags with some thought or bag maker that designs it to fit trolleys they have a great sell
Some bags have dabbled, Mizuno Twister, Titleist current model etc etc 
But to answer your question stand bags on trolleys are very well accepted and quite normal unless you are very old / or medical reason and use a huge cart bag and leccy trolley because you are 
unable to carry
		
Click to expand...

Motocaddy have just launched a hybrid stand/cart bag.


----------



## DaveM (May 17, 2012)

A lot of the newer stand bag, have been made trolly friendly. But not cheap!


----------



## Foxholer (May 17, 2012)

My carry bag is a problem bag with trolleys too.

There is a carry bag that has a peculiar grey plastic piece on the end. Apparently, this is meant to allow it to work with trollies and the 2 guys I've met that have them both say it works. Haven't experienced it myself - and forgotten what bag it is - but probably worth hunting for next bag.

Meanwhile, I'd say just keep carrying. Doesn't really cost much in energy over a trolley.


----------



## sydney greenstreet (May 17, 2012)

I had the same problem with my old trolley, the straps aint that good so i bought the bungee straps and they seemed to hold it a bit better even though i still had to move the bag every 5 holes or so but with my new one no need for bungee cords as the neck of the new trolley seems to hold the bag a lot better and i only need to use the straps that came with it.But for now i would go out and spend Â£1.99 or so on bungee cords.


----------



## GTO NEMESIS (May 17, 2012)

R11 Stand bag, basic 14 year old (although hardly used) 2 wheel pull trolley and a bungy straps.
Before the straps it was a pain in the butt, with the bungys it is great!

I have to leave my trolly at the club house (outside) as I can't fit in in the 911 with two sets of clubs and a passenger. It's a cheap arse fix but it works a treat.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 17, 2012)

I would have tohught a few well placed bungee straps will help keep it in place. To be honest as long as you don't have to stop and keep fixing it every hole and potentially hold players behind you up then I wouldn't worry what it looks like as long as you can get to the important pockets (balls drinks etc) and can the clubss in and out easily


----------



## matts1984 (May 18, 2012)

I found it was just working out the best angle to put the bag on the trolley. I ended up putting it on it's side. Was a bit of a pain as couldn't get to one of the pockets but stopped the bag wobbling around.


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 18, 2012)

I haven't got round to reinstating my trolley bag after carrying over the winter. Carry bag goes fine on my cheap trolley and I don't care if anyone thinks it looks odd. It's really handy - I still carry when practising but shove it on the trolley for comps. Only problem is a lack of space in the bag, especially in this wet weather.


----------



## TPO77 (May 18, 2012)

Decided to take it round 9 holes today after getting some bungee cords on it and only had to tighten it once between the 7th and 8th. Should work fine for the time being but I spent too long yesterday looking at new bags  saw a couple I like so probably gonna buy one this month and switch between the 2 depending on weather etc. Cheers for everyone that suggested straps. 

Just need to blag the new bag as an early birthday present to myself :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (May 18, 2012)

TPO77 said:



			Just need to blag the new bag as an early birthday present to myself :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Good luck with that one I recently managed this nothing else I wanted or needed  so cart bag It was.


----------



## GripandRip (May 18, 2012)

I always use bungee cords as I got fed up of tightening the straps just after the bag had fallen off. I probably look like a muppet but then, if anyone saw me put, that wouldn't come as a shock :smirk:


----------



## Foxholer (May 18, 2012)

HomerJSimpson said:



			I would have tohught a few well placed bungee straps will help keep it in place. To be honest as long as you don't have to stop and keep fixing it every hole.....
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like we've found the solution to the ailments of the NHS too!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2012)

DaveM said:



			A lot of the newer stand bag, have been made trolly friendly. But not cheap!
		
Click to expand...

One reason I bought e new Hoofer during the week.  It looks more 'trolley friendly' as it doesn't have the stand contraption at the bottom of the bag - this being the main thing for me that makes carry bags 'trolley unfriendly'.  I shall report back on how successful Ping have been on this.


----------



## Fader (Aug 25, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			One reason I bought e new Hoofer during the week. It looks more 'trolley friendly' as it doesn't have the stand contraption at the bottom of the bag - this being the main thing for me that makes carry bags 'trolley unfriendly'. I shall report back on how successful Ping have been on this.
		
Click to expand...

My hoofer is a nightmare to putt on my trolley, slips and twists round. However my hoofer is not one of the new ones, but is a lovely carry bag when I do carry.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2012)

Fader said:



			My hoofer is a nightmare to putt on my trolley, slips and twists round. However my hoofer is not one of the new ones, but is a lovely carry bag when I do carry.
		
Click to expand...

My old John Letters bag was a bit of a 'mare - used to twist and slip around.  I eventually sorted out how to 'lash it to the yard arm' so it didn't (most of the time).


----------



## splashtryagain (Aug 25, 2012)

Agree with the above sentiments re bungee cords - fantastic!
I use an ogio grom on a motocaddy s1 and powacaddy (sp?) twinline for when I am in a rush. S1 is good but twinline is a pile of pants and has now had 2 bungee cords afixed to hold the bag straight and it works. I look like Steptoe out on the course anyway so this makes no odds!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2012)

splashtryagain said:



			I look like Steptoe out on the course anyway so this makes no odds!
		
Click to expand...

Now that's what I like to hear (as he still wears a couple of Pringle jerseys bought about 25 yrs ago - threadbare in places and raggedy in others they may be - but they knew me when I was off 6 and does wool have swing memory?) - who is this guy Galpin Groin anyway?


----------



## Fader (Aug 25, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now that's what I like to hear (as he still wears a couple of Pringle jerseys bought about 25 yrs ago - threadbare in places and raggedy in others they may be - but they knew me when I was off 6 and does wool have swing memory?) - who is this guy Galpin Groin anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Having seen some of the retro pringle jumpers I think they should bring them back, complete with geometric george on them.


----------



## DappaDonDave (Aug 25, 2012)

Input mine on on it's side. Strap at the top, strap round the bottom, job done.

By doing this it takes the tand mech at the bottom out of play .

Â£20 bag, Â£3.50 (eBay) trolley...no more panting up the last few holes


----------



## splashtryagain (Aug 25, 2012)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Now that's what I like to hear (as he still wears a couple of Pringle jerseys bought about 25 yrs ago - threadbare in places and raggedy in others they may be - but they knew me when I was off 6 and does wool have swing memory?) - who is this guy Galpin Groin anyway?
		
Click to expand...

Like it, thought I was the only one with the rather daft notion of lucky/swing ingrained jumpers. I went to the lengths of a haberdashers to find just the right cotton to fix the shoulders on my vintage Hilfiger!


----------



## virtuocity (Aug 25, 2012)

Disappointing replies so far.

Everyone is going about this all wrong.  Child labour is the way forward.  

Kids are getting up at stupid o'clock every morning delivering papers in heavy bags.  They earn about Â£10 for a weeks work.

Hire a child today for Â£10 and have your bag carried for you, with club heads cleaned as they go in the bag.  Not only will you save your back, you'll look like a rich tycoon type, plus the kid gets some dough.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Aug 25, 2012)

Â£10 for say 4hrs work - that's Â£2.50 an hour (I godda maths degree so can do these difficult sums).  Would I pay the minimum wage for a lad to cart my clubs around - well the apprentice rate for under 19yrs is Â£2.60.  So yes I probably would.  I'd be expected to give him some golfing tips though - being an apprentice.

And yes - they do sport the 'geometric george' badge and go very nicely with my ProQuip red/blue tartan Goretex waterproof jacket of the same vintage.

I shall take a couple of bungee ties with me but I think I'll be OK.


----------

